# Feb 2012 SCADS!!!



## Reptile Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I wanted to see if there was interest in holding the first SCADS meeting of 2012 at Reptile Island in Stanton; co hosted by BonnieLorraine's Verdant Vivariums. Our store is 2200 sq ft so we should have plenty of space for everyone and we can clear some room for tables inside or invade our side parking lot with easy-ups. Of course everyone would be welcome to sell their frogs and other vivarium products.

We'd also be offering store wide discounts on animals (frogs or otherwise) and supplies for those who attend. 

I was thinking early Feb, to continue the every other month trend. Let me know what everyone thinks!!!


----------



## Reptile Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

Of course, we'll be providing food and beverages. More details coming soon!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Fo' sho we are interested!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

is it february yet?.....


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll see if I could come. Sounded like I missed out big on the last one. I will try to make this one this time.


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Now that our December SCADS meeting has come and gone, its time to set a date for the next. I'm thinking 5:00 pm Sunday, Feb 12 for our next event, unless a significant portion of people have a conflict that day. 

The bar was set to a new high with our last meet, so please post any suggestions. We'll definitely continue the newly formed tradition of a charity raffle; proceeds going to USARK or a dart frog / rainforest conservation group like Rainforest Alliance or STARO. 

Further details to be posted as we get closer to the date!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I really hope I can make this next one!


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in see you all there


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Excited. Hopefully I can make this one!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

woohoo! shortest drive to a SCADS yet! I'll be there guys. With more froglets that're old enough to move to new homes I imagine =)


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm down! Only thing is the 10th is my bday...big 3...0. So I might not be able to go that weekend. Ill keep everyone posted!:thumbup: 



Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I have been pretty inactive due to school, but I should be able to attend this one!


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Ha ive been there 2 or 3 times in the last 2 weeks and am just down the street so im definitely coming!


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Now that the Reptile Super show has passed, I can focus on our next upcoming event: the SCADS meeting. I'll be posting more details shortly.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I WILL make this meet. I'll have mantis and orchids to bring


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to make this one. Probably the first one I've missed in 5 years almost. Take tons of pics!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

frogparty said:


> I WILL make this meet. I'll have mantis and orchids to bring


Can I buy all your orchids? 

*my newfound addiction*

Also Let me know who all needs leaves, I have a huge pot now so I can make more at a time.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be there also. I'm not sure what I will be bringing until we get closer to the meet.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah you can! And I need leaves


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll try to make this one. Will anybody have any 190oz round display containers for sale?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to make this one. Probably the first one I've missed in 5 years almost. Take tons of pics!


What!! I'll do my best to get some pics for ya!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

frog dude said:


> I'll try to make this one. Will anybody have any 190oz round display containers for sale?


 I believe Coxdre123 has some.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> Can I buy all your orchids?
> 
> *my newfound addiction*
> 
> Also Let me know who all needs leaves, I have a huge pot now so I can make more at a time.


I will thumb wrestle you for those orchids


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I believe Coxdre123 has some.


errr, me and andre wound up with a whole bunch of lids for 190oz containers, but none of the actual containers... ooops... maybe somewhere somebody has the other half of this puzzle?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

if anyone needs cocohuts, im going to be making a ton next week. let me know if you need a bunch Ill make more.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> if anyone needs cocohuts, im going to be making a ton next week. let me know if you need a bunch Ill make more.


How do you make a coconut hut?


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

frog dude said:


> How do you make a coconut hut?


First you plant a coconut seed and water it with care. Then you .... oh wait... I think he might just take a coconut shell and cut a hole in it


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

4 walls and a roof made of coconut! 

I'll bring all of my extra tad growouts and rearing containers, and some plants. Looking to spend a grip.

Anyone have orange terribilis froglets? I will need 5 thank you! Here's the rest of my WTB list: hydea + malano cultures, FFmedia, isopods, bean beatles, springtails other than the white tropicals, broms, and leaf litter. Hope your guys' price is competitive with the show pricing!!!!!!!

I also suggest a tank competition if anyone has smaller tanks. A few dollars buy in and we all just tally which tank we like. Winner takes a prize. Maybe even different size categories or themes. Just an idea.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Reptile Island said:


> First you plant a coconut seed and water it with care. Then you .... oh wait... I think he might just take a coconut shell and cut a hole in it


Only the MOST Precise hole tho.. it truly is a art form.. lol


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be looking to pick up some thumbnails; either imitator, variabilis, vents, or lamasi! Hope someone will have a nice trio available.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

loking for a trade i have some reef stuff 
i have 
aquacontroller pro III
chillers
calcium reactor
kalkwasser reactor
metal halides sytems
metalhalides retrofits
ballast
hqi systems
reflectors
co2 tanks w/controller
malasian wood like 30-40pices
power compacts 48"long w/4 55watts and ballast
power compact brand new 36" 
additives
sump w/skimmer
some other stuff lmk wath are loking for i might have it
im looking for nice pairs or trios


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I just sent out another box of plants but hopefully i'll have a few mini ferns and other unusuals ready by the next meet.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I will have lots of leaf litter available! Live Oak and Magnolia. PM me to reserve some.

-Christian


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022618,-117.120744


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Frogs I'll be bringing:
- El Dorado WCproven female
- 2 Male Matecho (solid yellowbacked)
- Giant Orange Sexed pair
- Green Sipalawini male
- Brazilian Yellowhead Proven Trio

Looking for: 
- Green Sip male
- Adult Terribilis or Bi Colors

Pm me if interested.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

frog dude said:


> I'll try to make this one. Will anybody have any 190oz round display containers for sale?


Tsksupply.com has them, but you have to order a count of 25. maybe buy them there sell what you don't use at the meet?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok looks like everyone is posting what they have available so I will jump right in. Currently all my supplies have been sold! But I may have some odds and ends left in the garage, I will post them on this thread later. As for what I could bring here is a list.

I'm tadded up right now and could let go of a few tads.

Orange terribillis tads x 30

Banded luec tads x 12

Veradero tads x 4

Lowland fant tads x 4

Banded luec froglets 1-3 months oow x 5

Inferalanis sub adults unsexed x 2

75% Orange Galac x 1

Escudo froglet 2months x 1

Olemarie juvi x 1

PM me if interested.....


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

okay, i'll play ... 

AVAILABLE:
- FG Ventrimaculata 3ish months OOW, 3 available, $30/ea
- trade female for male Chiriqui Grande Pumilio
- gallon bags of leaf litter, seems like there's plenty of this out there though.

WANTED:
- Female Alanis Tinc Sean Stew line
- Male Bakhuis tinc, or I'll trade my female out for the above or something else interesting.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Tsksupply.com has them, but you have to order a count of 25. maybe buy them there sell what you don't use at the meet?


I don't have anything for sale, I just got into the hobby and I have only the basics for my frogs. I'll just be shopping, and only shopping.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

is this confirmed to be the 12th @ 5pm? God, I hope I don't buy anymore frogs!


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

jdooley195 said:


> is this confirmed to be the 12th @ 5pm? God, I hope I don't buy anymore frogs!


Yes we are and yes you will!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Everybody should wear a name tag with our dendroboard user names on it. And yes, I Did get that from the "Pomona show Jan 7-8" thread.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'll have some manzanita tree branches and some malasyan driftwood for trade.lmk thanks.
cesar m.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We should be attending as well. I'll have the usual selection of plants, feeders, supplies, as well as a proven variabilis pair for $225 (includes established 10g).


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I will be there, gotta get up early the next morning but fudge it. Will have some good sized el dorado and man creeks.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

I am going to be picking up goodies for my new 20gal vert build  i want a couple nice pieces of wood, and i think i am going to be going with mainly ferns and Neo. broms with a single type of background vine.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just found a bri bri froglet that has been hiding from me. He is huge! Looks to be about 2months ootw. I'm asking $250. Pm me for sale or trade on this guy.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Got ya covered Ryan!


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> Got ya covered Ryan!


Awesome! I have got some good ideas for what i want to do in this viv, it should be good! ill start a build thread once i get started.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

anybody has 2 10 Gallon vertical conversion kits 
lmk.and the price.cesar m.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We make conversion kits. Pricing and specs are listed at junglebox.net.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

are going to the meeting ?


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

YES!! I think I can make this one!

I have two Panamanian green and bronze auratus 2010 imports (they look to be males) purchased from Eric Ivins and a juvenile matecho (Adam Butt line) that I can bring if anyone is interested. PM me for pics!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I can bring
1 2-3 month old Vanzo
2-4 Varaderos 3+ months
2 Nominal imitators 2-3 months

Looking for
Pairs of
Yellowbacks
Matechos
Oyapokes
Citronellas
Fantasticas
Summersi

Pumilios besides mancreeks and bastamentos gold dusts

Always looking for more pairs.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone have Tarapoto imitators? Looking for 2 or 3 with a lot of black splotching.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

WeeNe858 said:


> Anyone have Tarapoto imitators? Looking for 2 or 3 with a lot of black splotching.


PM'd ya about tarapoto froglets...

-brett


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone have any film canisters w/o the suction cups? probably gonna pick up some dried leaves as well.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking. For male pumilio el dorado


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

dendrothusiast said:


> anyone have any film canisters w/o the suction cups? probably gonna pick up some dried leaves as well.


How many do you need?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> How many do you need?


probably 20-30 canisters. as for leaves I think we'll have a guy who's bringing a ton of them


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm probably going to have about 100 gallons of live oak leaves at SCADS. If anyone is interested in bulk, let me know so I can have it pre-packaged.

-Christian


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022710,-117.120878


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I need a few gallons of leaves. Three should do it


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have a female standard intermedius they want to sell?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.106919,-117.570093


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello All,

My Hubby and I are fairly new froggers and are looking forward to attending. So far we gathered its on Feb. 12 at 5pm but can we get an address please? We live in Oceanside, Ca. Thank you and we are so excited to attend!!! See you there!!!

Amber & Mike


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Reptile Island
7157 Katella Ave.
Stanton, 90680

Alex


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a bale of pro-grade canadian spagnum peat moss. so if anyone needs some let me know, better than buying a ton and only using alittle like me..lol


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I am making fruit fly cultures for myself tomorrow (Monday). Any of you new folks need fruit flies? They should be booming by the meeting.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

do you have any other cultures besides ffls.or somebody else.for sale or trade


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll be bringing some isopods and springtails


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I'll be bringing some isopods and springtails


What kind of iso's?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Grey dwarfs


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Put me down for 1 culture. Thanks, Sam. Anyone have tree fern panels?

Alex


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I'll be bringing some isopods and springtails


what is the price,wich one do you recomend the most.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey alex, No prob. I don't have any panels atm, sorry. 

Mora, I sent ya a pm


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm going to try and have the apartment/shade house open for an hour or two before the SCADS meet if anyone wants to drop by, I'm just a mile and a half up the street from the store. I have some white tropical springtail cultures available, along with some spare giant orange, dwarf purple, and dwarf white isopods. I also have about 200 broms (Neos and Crypts) in the shade house, along with plenty of plants and orchids that I can take cuttings from. Let me know if you want to drop by and I'll provide the address.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Your bringing stuff to the meeting to?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not going to haul all of the 200 potted broms there, and if you want fresh cuttings of something I suggest you just swing by, but I should have some 2" and 4" potted plants and some of the broms.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Bonnie, you know I'm there...can I get some more of that "unnamed" fern? Did you ever find the rest of my wishlist? Also, put me down for some of those purple iso's. PM me or email me if you are down for the Orchid show the day before?

Edit: For those of you who have not been to Bonnie's greenhouse, one word, "awesome".

Alex


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd love to check out the shade house but I don't think I'll have time....

Super excited for this meet regardless. Got a ton of stuff to cross off the to-buy list!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Alex, I have a couple of mounts extra of that unnamed Microgramma if you need some more. I need to dig through my notebooks and find your list, it's in one of them. On the orchid show, it's going to depend on if I'm caught up, I'm still working on the auction tanks for the meet >.< If anyone else wants iso's please let me know beforehand, I'll only be bringing reserved ones to the meet. Can't wait to see everyone!!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have available;

1.1 Oyapock
1.2 T/B Auratus
1.1 Standard imitator
1.1 Tarapoto imitator

Please PM me for info and what not. Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

This may seem like a silly question but since this our first time attending how much fun $$$ should we bring?? lol my hubby says we just got our return and he's seeing green, blue, orange, & red.... Lol a rainbow of frogs and supplies he has in mind to make our 2 small, 1 med, and XL vivariums pretty & occupied. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Hahahahahaha!!!! Bring as much as you feel comfortable knowing will all get spent! There will be a ton of awesome stuff for sale


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

There will be members bringing items for sell, but there will also be an auction. I myself am trying to save for both


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

MrsKermitt2012 said:


> This may seem like a silly question but since this our first time attending how much fun $$$ should we bring?? lol my hubby says we just got our return and he's seeing green, blue, orange, & red.... Lol a rainbow of frogs and supplies he has in mind to make our 2 small, 1 med, and XL vivariums pretty & occupied. I'm so excited!!!


If there are certain types of frogs you are interested in, let folks know. Post a wish list. It is perfectly acceptable to make deals for frogs before the meeting and pick up your frogs there. Some people don't always bring everything they have.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm still going through the frog room and I may have a probable inferalanis pair. Will let go for a good price. PM me...


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I have 2 plastic racks, each has 4 shelves, 1 of them is 18"x36" and the other is 24"x36" ... they're great for supplies, not really tall enough between shelves for any of my tanks (i have mostly verts and they're about 18" shelf to shelf).

$10/ea. They go for $40 new @ HD on sale... I just want them out of the house. Don't have any room. PM me if you want em. Otherwise I won't bring em.










-brett


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

btcope said:


> I have 2 plastic racks, each has 4 shelves, 1 of them is 18"x36" and the other is 24"x36" ... they're great for supplies, not really tall enough between shelves for any of my tanks (i have mostly verts and they're about 18" shelf to shelf).
> 
> $10/ea. They go for $40 new @ HD on sale... I just want them out of the house. Don't have any room. PM me if you want em. Otherwise I won't bring em.
> 
> ...



Man that's a great deal! I would pick those up if I didn't already have 7 in my garage!


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

sent u a pm.lmk.thanks.


btcope said:


> I have 2 plastic racks, each has 4 shelves, 1 of them is 18"x36" and the other is 24"x36" ... they're great for supplies, not really tall enough between shelves for any of my tanks (i have mostly verts and they're about 18" shelf to shelf).
> 
> $10/ea. They go for $40 new @ HD on sale... I just want them out of the house. Don't have any room. PM me if you want em. Otherwise I won't bring em.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

sweet I'm even more excited!!!! what kind of items get auctioned? Also we are looking for different colors of auratus (think that's how its spelled), for my hubbys newest vivarium he's looking for strawberry dart frogs. Also looking for any tadpoles that may be available, open to any kind as its for my new vivarium. For the tank we have that's occupied we have a reticulated auratus. Since we are failry new I don't know all the names yet lol plus there are like over 300 diff kinds right?!!? lol Look forward to seeing you guys there! Also we are keeping our eyes out for moss and orchids to add to both new tanks. Thank you all for being so helpful!!!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

btcope said:


> I have 2 plastic racks, each has 4 shelves, 1 of them is 18"x36" and the other is 24"x36" ... they're great for supplies, not really tall enough between shelves for any of my tanks (i have mostly verts and they're about 18" shelf to shelf).
> 
> $10/ea. They go for $40 new @ HD on sale... I just want them out of the house. Don't have any room. PM me if you want em. Otherwise I won't bring em.
> 
> ...


Dude, that's a steal! Sent you a pm.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Im also looking for a 
female yellowback 
female citronella
Male Mint terrebilis , looks like my 4 might be all female


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Matecho is spoken for. 

I'm still looking to get rid of two green and bronze auratus adults. Pretty sure they are males. They were imported in 2010. I purchased them last year and would like to free up some space. Will sell cheap.

PM for pics.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to be attending after all! I will have the following...

A couple Alocasia Rugosa cuttings 
1 leuc, looks male. Approx 10 months old 
1 leuc about 1 month otw. 
4 banded leucs about 6 months old 
Probable pair standard imitators. 
Male man creek pumilio 
2 juvinile quinquevittatus 

I also have a few 10g tanks with glass tops. Need to be cleaned. Used to house frogs. 

PM if interested. I probably won't bring anything unless there is some interest in it. 

Thanks 

Brian


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

did some divisions on some epiphytic ferns and have a few of two different species. Not much but i need to clear out the grow out tank.

Microgramma lycopodioides 1 small pot and 2 mounts.
blue fern species - I suspect its Microsorum thailandicum but with smaller leaves? Been growing it for a couple of months have three mounts now.

Also have an appendicula elegans orchid on the original mount. Great grower and flowers often. Asking for 10$ at the meet please pm or will not bring


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone had any interest in two 18x18x18 zoomed tanks with backgrounds. The bottoms of both tanks are cracked, but can easily be fixed. Only asking $20 ea.


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

We have a new thread set up for info on the auction: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/78518-feb-scads-charity-auction.html This is all for great causes so don't be shy to donate something and make sure to bring some extra cash for some cool stuff!

Other notes: Sorry, but this event is BYOB. I'll be providing pizza, sodas and water but for legal reasons, I can't hand out alcohol at the store. 

If anyone has a favorite appetizer or side dish they want to share, you're welcome to bring it (PM me so I have a spot for it)

As for the special SCADS sales: 
All items, excluding tanks or sale items, will be 20% off. In addition, we'll be donating 10% of the profits from sales to USARK. 

We're having a special sale on* ZM NT-2 tanks for $40 ea*, regularly $65! Each tank will also come with a free pack of ZM frog moss. *Please PM me if you're interested* so I can have yours reserved. I can get as many as you like before the 6th, when I place the order, but after that they're first come, first served!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Reptile Island said:


> ............
> We're having a special sale on* ZM NT-2 tanks for $40 ea*, regularly $65! Each tank will also come with a free pack of ZM frog moss. *Please PM me if you're interested* so I can have yours reserved. I can get as many as you like before the 6th, when I place the order, but after that they're first come, first served!


These are the ZooMed 12x12x18 tanks, yes?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

phender said:


> These are the ZooMed 12x12x18 tanks, yes?


Yup I just checked on the website, they are the 12x12x18. I have one and like it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 3 of those 
Nice sized little vivarium. I like the single door on these. In my opinion too small for frog vivs but perfect for my mantis


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

They would be good for smaller thumbs like vents


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah I have just given up on ten gallons for frogs.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i had this perfumes for christmas and i allready have them.i dont need them 

-6.7 oz. CK one
-3.4 oz.eternity
-3.4 oz. giorgio armani aqua di gio all are new never been sprayed.
i'm looking to trade them or sell them for thanks or frogs.lmk.
also i have a gucci II that my wife has allready.this one smells wonderfull.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

All my pums and thumbs are in 12x12x18's and they are breeding like crazy. Froglets hoping around all over the place! Lol!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I know they work. I just like bigger tanks. I feel like tens scum up too quick with algae


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

frogparty said:


> I know they work. I just like bigger tanks. I feel like tens scum up too quick with algae


Lol! That's is true. I keep all my tincs in 10 horizontals and the alage does take over very quickly. Just have to be on top of cleaning the tanks.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

will anybody have any wingless melanogasters?


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm looking for esxelsior and some vented lids.lmk.thanks.
cesar mora.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

How much do you need of each? I have a fair supply.



mora said:


> i'm looking for esxelsior and some vented lids.lmk.thanks.
> cesar mora.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i would like like at least 10 lids and 5 dollars worth of esxelcior.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

anyone interested in amazon frogbit? lmk and ill bring them to the meet.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

I think that it is time to post what you have left.
Or what is that you at looking for example I still looking for a el dorado male. 
Lmk. Thanks.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll be bringing a good amount of live oak. PM me to reserve some. 

-Christian


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.031111,-117.107401


----------



## Pelori (Feb 21, 2010)

Really excited about this meet! This will be my first one! I will be bringing a few odds and ends. Hopefully I'll raise some money to buy more stuff, mostly plants. I also have a few frogs I'm looking to sell to make room for some new frogs. All three of them were purchased from wcsbackwards. 

Bringing:
Hydroton
Tropical Springtails

By request:
Java Moss
Java Fern
Anubias barteri var. nana
Panamanian green & black auratus (origin: Nabors, qty. 2) - 4 months
Green and bronze auratus (qty. 1) - 3 months


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

We always welcome new comers! Cya next weekend. My birthday is on friday! Wink wink


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

I still have some malasyan driftwood and manzanita branches for trade. 
Looking for frogs and neos and plant cuttings.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Bring them to the meet!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll have divisions of 6 different clones of masdevallia sunset jaguar. Maybe a few different Restrepias and some different types of mantis.


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

I just added a bunch of items to the USARK / Rainforest foundation auction. Check it out! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/78518-feb-scads-charity-auction.html

If you're planning on donating any frogs or supplies, please let me know in advance if you can so I can post it. This is all going for good causes!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

are there fruit flies and springtails at REptile Island?


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Really sucks but i wont be able to make the event!!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

goof901 said:


> are there fruit flies and springtails at REptile Island?


Im sure a bunch of people with have flies and springs


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

We regularly carry 32oz cultures of fruitflies and soon we'll be adding springtails and isopods. We'll have our FF's at a special rate for the meet, and remember that part of the procedes of the night are going to USARK!


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Micro said:


> Really sucks but i wont be able to make the event!!


 We'll catch ya at the next one!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Can anyone use a foam background for an exo 36x18x24? PM me if interested.

Alex


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it too early to count down?


T-minus 4 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol, I always get anxious when we get closer to the meet date. Always have a great time!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Can anyone use misting tubing? I have about 100ft of both 1/4 in and 3/8in. I'm asking 50 cents a foot.

I also have a azerues with some sort of spinal dysfunction that I will give away for free. This frog is over a year old and eats and gets along fine. I will only give it to someone who will truly take care of it and not trying to get a 1up on a free frog. 

I also have a ton of different sized styrofoam panels good for creating backgrounds and some people use them for false bottoms. I have 4 unopened boxes of brand new panels of different sizes.

Let me know?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dont forget my oelemarie froglet Andre!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

cant believe I can actually make this meet after getting screwed out of the last 2 by work! SCADS here I come!!!!
I might be bringing some broms, and I have a REALLY nice Huperzia if someone is interested.
I will have 3 species of Restrepia, and maybe a few different cuttings of peperomia and that cool mini vine Manuran was selling. Let me know if interested.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i have some heat wave rainforest brand new.
2 small
1 medium 
1 large
at a good price or trade also i have cuttings of this hoya sp.lmk.if interested otherwise i wont bring them.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone bringing Bassleri, Pepperi, Bicolors, or Terribilis to sell or trade?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

This is probably a long shot, but does anyone have any vermiculite?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

We carry it at the store Sam, two different size bags of it.
I've been going through about a bag of it a month during breeding season >.<


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone bringing any tadpoles?


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

should be able to bring 
el dorados
orange galacts
fine spot luecs
brazilian yellowhead tincts
rio canario group
yellow bicolor
german green imitator
few plant cuttings

I have many glass and acrylic tanks, wet drys, etc looking to offload for good price or trades, pm with questions.

thanks
eRic


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

does anyone have any Marcgravia cuttings?


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Redhead87xc said:


> Anyone bringing Bassleri, Pepperi, Bicolors, or Terribilis to sell or trade?


We have green leg bicolors at the store.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Reptile Island said:


> We have green leg bicolors at the store.


Adults, juvies, or froglets?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Anyone bringing any tadpoles?


Andre has quite a few.


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

We have just a few days to go until the meet and I haven't had any PM's for donations to the raffle. Our last raffle was such a success and I hope we do just as well this time, if not better. We worked with our suppliers to have a generous offering of dart supplies, but we are seriously lacking on darts! While donations can be made the day of the raffle, I'd prefer to post the items ahead of time so they have a good chance of bidding higher in the auction. Please PM if you're planing on donating an item. 

On a side note, we're providing pizza, non alcoholic beverages and some snacks, but if anyone wants to help out by bringing a home made food item or chips/ salsa, etc, it would be very much appreciated. Please PM if you're planning on bringing anything!

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Redhead87xc said:


> Adults, juvies, or froglets?


 They are about 3-4 months ootw. They morph out small, so they look like 2-3 month tincs right now, but they grow fast and are doing great. I've had them for over a month now. I got them from Jeremy Clarke, Sean Stewart line.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay I can not begin to tell you all how excited my husband and I are for Sunday!!! And it's a payday weekend!!! Can't wait to meet y'all!!!


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Some unfortunate news... The pallet of Zoo Med NT-2 tanks, which was supposed to be delivered Thursday, won't be arriving until Monday. I've already contacted those who have pre-ordered, letting them know that the tanks will be available for pick-up on Monday afternoon. Anyone else who wants to buy one at the discounted price Sunday can pick it up later in the week as well. Sorry for any inconvenience or disappointment.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I can bring some chips and guacamole but I need some feed back. For those of you who had it at the last scads meet, let me know if it was too spicy?! 

Alex


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

It was a tad on the spicy side, but still good


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

We are bringing chips (potato) and dips, any sort of dessert like cupcakes or cookies maybe brownies sound good? I can do that too


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

BonnieLorraine said:


> It was a tad on the spicy side, but still good


Ok. I will tone it down a bit 

Alex


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a little late in the game, but I thought I would post some of the plants and/or cuttings that I will be bringing. If you want me to hold anything for you send me a pm.

I don't have more than 1or 2 of any one thing.

Begonias:
'Buttercup' - $5
'Meximperial' - $5
soli mutata - $5
luzonensis - $5
coriacae - $5
elaeagnifolia - $10

Pilea:
invoculata 'Friendship' - $3
'Moon Valley' - $3

Peperomia:
serpens - $5
sp. 'Costa Rica' - $5

Vines:
Tradescantia sp. 'Peru" - $3
Oak leaf Ficus - $5
Philo. 'Burle Marx Fantasy" - $10
Cissus amazonica - $5
NOID Vine Columbia #1 (Manuran) - $10
Combo pack of Tradescantia, Oak leaf Ficus and Pep. serpens - $5

Orchid:
Scaphasepalum swertifolium $25


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Just want to let everyone know that the store will be open to the public until 5:00 tomorrow. I'll start setting up for SCADS around 4:30 or so, but try to aim at arriving at 5:00 or after if possible. For anyone arriving early, I reserve the right to putting you to work on the set-up!

Thanks and we'll see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't mind helping. I might show up about 30 minutes early.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

T-minus 14 hours!!!!!


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

The person I recruited to bring extra folding chairs and tables wasn't able to bring them. I'll have 2 tables available and about 6 folding chairs. If you have a lot of stuff to sell, you may want to bring a table for it and we can use a few extra chairs. 

See everyone in a few hours!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone have the address for Reptile Island? I haven't seen it posted yet...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Post #67 has the address


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

stkupprnces said:


> Reptile Island
> 7157 Katella Ave.
> Stanton, 90680
> 
> Alex


Thought it would be easier to quote it for you.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! See you all tonight.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm here! Anyone game for a pre-show tailgate party???


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.803521,-118.008696


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I had a great time, as it was my first meeting. Had to leave abruptly, and bad with names, so the person selling the bicolors plz pm me....I'm still intrested. Thx


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for a great meet! It was a lot of fun and it was great to see everyone again.

Double thanks to all who participated in the auction. I already sent in the donations to USARK and the Rainforest foundation. 

USARK received $315 and the Rainforest Foundation received $225.00


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you Robert for opening up your store. That was about the biggest turnout I can remember. I heard a lot of comments on how it was the nicest reptile store people had ever visited.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

rain dart said:


> I had a great time, as it was my first meeting. Had to leave abruptly, and bad with names, so the person selling the bicolors plz pm me....I'm still intrested. Thx


That was EricM. I'm not sure he still had them at the end of the show, but now you can pm him.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Great meet! Thanks for hosting, I had a great time


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone for an awesome meet and Robert for hosting. As usual, everyone was super friendly and knowledgeable. Thanks for letting me pick your brains and sexing my frog!

Alex


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you Rob for letting us have the meet at your store. The food was great. Thanks to everyone who provided some. Thank you Brian, Eric, and Robert for the new frogs and Christian for the springs and leaf litter. It was really nice to meet some people in greater depth. Great meet as always.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome meet, thanks robert for hosting the meet! Great turnout! Didnt pick up any frogs this time but got alot of sweet plants that ive been wanting for awhile so thanks Jason, Armin, eric, and phil!!!!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks Robert for hosting! Was a great meet! I had a good time hanging out with socal froggers.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Hopefully next time there will be some frogs I want!


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

I set up a group page for SCADS on Facebook to post pictures of the event. S.C.A.D.S. - Wall | Facebook 

After liking the page, PM me if you want/need to be an admin on there. Feel free to add any pictures!


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow... What a night!!! Thank you everyone for everything!!! And I mean EVERYTHING!!! Man did we stock up!!! The hubby is settling in and setting up the tanks tonight. A HUGE thanks to Brian for the car help we owe u one!! Can't wait for the next meeting @ Mike's!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you find your keys? We're they in the trunk?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

What an awesome first meet! So awesome I forgot to buy FF media........


Great meeting everyone! Until the next SCADS.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Thank you Robert for hosting the meeting and accomodating us at your store and even provided the refreshments. You really have a nice store even my wife liked it. Thanks again.

Randie


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a great time as always. The turnout was great. Another successful auction. Thanks for hosting Rob. I was very pleased with your store. oh ya Alex, your guacamole was good


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes they were in the car  We had a blast and this morning our kids were in awe and said how cool is it to live in a rainforest ;-)


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

MrsKermitt2012 said:


> Yes they were in the car  We had a blast and this morning our kids were in awe and said how cool is it to live in a rainforest ;-)


I wanna see pix of my sri lanka exo


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I wanna see pix of my sri lanka exo


Haha it is a work in progress, it was funny to see his eyes light up as he opened it then to see them go serious when it was different than the picture. It was like trying to explain to a kid that a GI Joe doesn't operate and do cool things like in the commercials... The photo on the box looks amazing and now that he's working on it it's getting there. Sam funny thing is when I was placing frogs in tanks I put the two I got from you on the paper to go in that tank when it's ready lol


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam the pieces of wood we got from you look nice in that tank too!


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Did you find your keys? We're they in the trunk?


And thanks for the mantis' my son thinks they are the coolest thing ever!!! I told him if he has any questions I'll let him on here to send ya a pm... Thanks again!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nice! feel free to send me any questions you have


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i want to thank the host.and everybody that i have stuff and frogs from.i hope the next one will be as good or better than this one.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

MrsKermitt2012 said:


> Sam the pieces of wood we got from you look nice in that tank too!


Awesome and your welcome!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

had a great time guys; thanks to everyone. hope nobody catches my strep throat... finally starting to feel better today. 

i brought home the mancreeks and tried to separate them into pairs based on body shape... within 5 minutes both frogs in one tank are calling right in each other's faces. oops. swapped and we'll see what happens now. 2.0.2 within 5 minutes is always exciting!

-brett


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I wanna see pix of my sri lanka exo


Sam here's your tank so far


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam here's "your" tank so far lol


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice! That piece of driftwood looks small in there.


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Wow, that tank really came together!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thought I'd share my purchases on here too! One is of the broms I picked up from Bonnie in their tank and the other of one of the tarapotos from Brett. One went at springtails as soon as it got in the tank! Very excited on my first frogs and tads!




Both were taken on my camera phone!


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am still in love with this set up!!!


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

When is the next SCADS meeting? I want in!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I second that motion!


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

Hopely soon.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Most likely April sometime


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe Mikembo will be holding it at his place near SD. Probably late April or the first week of may.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah Mike said he was going to host the next one.

Mike we are all calling you out man!

We want another SCADS!!! lol!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Just texted him =D


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Justin and I want to host one as soon as we get things set up at the new house. We'll be working on installing greenhouses over the next month or so, and I need to get the other frog tank rack built, so maybe we can do one this Summer


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

gREENHOUSE PARTY!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Text from mike " I'll post a thread next week"


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Party time!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

sweet!!! this time i won't have to drive like an hour and a half to get there


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

goof901 said:


> sweet!!! this time i won't have to drive like an hour and a half to get there


I will. maybe more.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would really like to come to the next SCADS meeting. I have family in S.D.


----------

